# amazon sword advice



## jaw3709 (Feb 2, 2012)

hi my amazon has a long tall stalk growing out of it with a baby amazon growing it has about 5 small leaves now and 2 small roots are coming out when i separate the baby plant where is the best place to cut it off from the big stalk???
I really want it to grow and get big like the original amazon its coming from


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't cared for amazons in a long time, but if I remember correctly, they shoot out runners to reproduce.

With a runner, just allow the offspring to get somewhat well rooted, and then clip off the main stem joining the parent and offspring plant. As long as the offspring plant has enough of a "head-start"it should be fine.


----------

